# McCellands - 3 oaks syrian



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

It has been a long time since i have been so smitten by a tobacco blend.

based on reviews i did my usual... buy 1 to smoke now, 2 to put in the cellar.
This stuff is so good, 10 more will be going into the cellar when i get my tax rebate.

I felt through the years i had finally settled in on a rotation for my latakia blends.
Balkan Sorbaine and BS black for special occasions, and "Our Best Blend" and "Exotique" for everyday. Every once and a while ill throw in some chocolate flake, or a solani or something to switch things up.
But once i found OBB and Exotique, i knew i had found my blends. IMHO, they are the next Balkan Sorbaine (if they ever stop being produced or if the flavor changes, the originals will be worth a fortune... to me anyways.....

Then came along 3 oaks syrian, I have yet to try its cypress cousin.
man this stuff just blows me away... the syrian lends itself to the orientals to produce a sweet comxplex smoke. Burns cool and dry with no gurgle.... (could be due to smokeing technique)
I dont know what else to say other than TRY IT.... If you like a sweeter english thats less campfire and more VA then this is for you!!

illl get around to the cypress version soon... i just need 1 more bowl of this stuff.... just 1 more!!!!

-hyp


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I've been wanting to try a blend with Syrian latakia, having never had one before. Sounds like this might be a good candidate. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

This is by far my favorite Latakia blend. It is just so smooth and burns so well.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

i just cracked a tin of the cypress blend and it is every bit as good as its syrian cousin....
i have never run through a tin so fast as the syrian...

the stuff is downright amazing. the latakia is not overpowering, yet its certainly there.. the orientals are top notce and the famous mcClellands virginias make an appearance... (they make my fav sweet virginias so i could pick out that flavor anywhere!!)

like hte lable says this is a modern day classic! i will be buying 10 tins of BOTH for the cellar.... (its that good, and i think the McClellands virginias will age nicely)
as i said before, this blend is up there with "exotique" and "our best blend" (2 blends i feel will become classics)


The difference between the 2 is slight, the syrian is just a bit sweeter with a bit mote high notes.... a bit tought bitey... the cypress is very similar... seems like exact same blend except for the latikia... its a very nice cypress, not too smoky or overpowering more in the mid-range...

i HIGHLY reccomend these blends...

-c


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I received a sample of this from MarkC and have really enjoyed it. 

Very mellow flavor and pleasant room note and very cool smoking. 

Going to the top of the "to buy" list.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I am a big fan of Frog Morton Across the Pond because of its use of Syrian Latakia, a lot more subtle flavors v. the latakia bombs I normally smoke. 

Any idea how the 3 Oaks Syrian compares to FMATP?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

3 oaks is my go to smoke 80 percent of time. The amazing thing about the 3 oaks blends, is that unlike all the other tobaccos, as I am smoking 3 oaks, I always get comments from friends and strangers on how the aroma in the room is so good. "What is it"
I almost prefer golden sliced a tad better, but the comments i get from the 3 oaks makes me feel good, as I know I am not "irritating" any other members. 

Jerry


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

This tobacco stunned me a little the first bowl. I'm still a newb, so the only reference I had was Proper English. At first I wondered why people seemed to like 3 oaks so much when it seemed so watered down compared to what I had before. Then as the bowl unwound it all became clear. This is a sublime smoke that has a fantastic balance and enjoyment factor. Have an unopened tin of Penzance, so I am now looking forward to trying that, but 3 oaks will be a mainstay in my collection.


----------

